# Foul Mouth Idiots Cycling In Swinley Forest Bracknell



## Badwolf74 (11 Apr 2011)

My self and my girlfriend were out for a walk yesterday morning when a group of six to eight lycra clad mountain bikers came past us then braked hard and skidded behind a group of old age pensioners walking there dogs about a few yards in front of us. When the oap's said we didnt hear you coming they got a mouthful of abuse (obscenities) as they tore off down the track at speed which was utterly contemptuous of the rights of other people enjoying the area.

I have no idea who you are, or who you think you are, but your behaviour was, irresponsible, selfish, and reckless. A passing walker said that this was typical of a small minority of regular riders which he sees on a frequent basis, you are stupid and dangerous idiots with all the gear and no idea, and as i said to the group such a brave bunch you were swearing at old peaple while riding off. I love to walk & Cycle in that park but its PRATS like you that give considarate cyclists a bad name.


----------



## delport (11 Apr 2011)

I agree, i generally hold my tongue if i get annoyed or irritated while cycling.
I see a lot of folk on the cycle side of paths when they ought to be on the other lane, but i will take the other path to avoid going near the pedestrian.


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Apr 2011)

Badwolf74 said:


> My self and my girlfriend were out for a walk yesterday morning when a group of six to eight lycra clad mountain bikers came past us then braked hard and skidded behind a group of old age pensioners walking there dogs about a few yards in front of us. When the oap's said we didnt hear you coming they got a mouthful of abuse (obscenities) as they tore off down the track at speed which was utterly contemptuous of the rights of other people enjoying the area.
> 
> I have no idea who you are, or who you think you are, but your behaviour was, irresponsible, selfish, and reckless. A passing walker said that this was typical of a small minority of regular riders which he sees on a frequent basis, you are stupid and dangerous idiots with all the gear and no idea, and as i said to the group such a brave bunch you were swearing at old peaple while riding off. I love to walk & Cycle in that park but its PRATS like you that give considarate cyclists a bad name.



Mountain bikers eh


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Apr 2011)

OK, seriously.
Unfortunately there are all kinds of Wayne-kers in the world and some of them choose to ride bikes. As in many walks of life, the few spoil it for the many. As a unreserved lycra-roadie I suffer from the antics of the RLJers.
I wish I had an answer. But there's no answer to ignorance.


----------



## Norm (11 Apr 2011)

The issue with Swinley is that it's designated an MTB area, people have to pay to take their bikes in there and (road tax-style debate approaching) they think that gives them some sort of right to act as jerks. 

I cycle in Swinley a fair bit but I'd never walk there, there are so many better, prettier and quieter areas within just a few hundred yards of the place.


----------



## henshaw11 (11 Apr 2011)

Curiously - unless it's changed - the SE corner's vaguely designated as a MTB area, tho' it rather beats me as to why, there's (BOBMBC-maintained) singletrack all over...historical, or to push anyone without local knowledge over that way? - it's been like that as long as I've been riding there...

They do, indeed, sound like ignorant t*ts...tho' I would add:

>as they tore off down the track at speed which was utterly contemptuous of the rights of other people enjoying the area.

..if the way's can be seen to be *clear* there's actually no reason why they shouldn't hoon off at speed, it's just a matter of being sensible/courteous when approaching anyone else using the fireroads - the two aren't mutually exclusive.


----------



## Norm (11 Apr 2011)

henshaw11 said:


> Curiously - unless it's changed - the SE corner's vaguely designated as a MTB area, tho' it rather beats me as to why, there's (BOBMBC-maintained) singletrack all over...historical, or to push anyone without local knowledge over that way? - it's been like that as long as I've been riding there...


 That area is the "expert mountain bike area", it's all pretty well signposted and the only non-MTBers I've seen in that area were on horses.


----------



## Bicycle (11 Apr 2011)

It's odd to read this thread, but not surprising.

I ride XC a bit and often hear good friends who walk tutting about the MTB crowd.

The more I protest that I don't buzz people, the more they mutter that I'm in a minority.

These are long-standing friends or respected colleagues, not extremist, fundamentalist hikers.

I'm in no doubt that anti-social MTB riders are out there, I've just never seen them.

It sort of embarrasses me that I'm linked by common pursuit to such ugly personalities, but I imagine I'm stuck with that label.

The only time I've received 'verbal' from walkers was on the Brecon Beast after a big fall and a puncture.

I was fishing gravel out of a tyre ready for the new tube, with bleeding knuckles and aching joints... when a spread-out group of hikers came past me and every sub-group gave me a very similar (very mocking) piece of faux encouragement. I imagine they'd had their walk ruined by 300+ competitors storming past them, so I just bit my (bleeding) lip and carried on feeling sorry for myself.

I sort of understood where they were coming from, but took it personally nonetheless.

MTB riding is huge fun, but there is room for everyone.


----------



## henshaw11 (11 Apr 2011)

Norm said:


> That area is the "expert mountain bike area", it's all pretty well signposted and the only non-MTBers I've seen in that area were on horses.



The only other non-mtbers I've seen there, other than walkers, have been squaddies


----------



## Bman (11 Apr 2011)

MTB'ers wearing lycra!?


----------



## fossyant (11 Apr 2011)

Bongman said:


> MTB'ers wearing lycra!?



Probably part time MTB'ing roadies.........like me.

No reason to get abusive with anyone. A polite excuse me and thank you is all that's needed.


----------



## Badwolf74 (11 Apr 2011)

Just would like to add we have walked the area a few times and have meet and spoken to many cyclist and as i said i cycle in the area myself as often as possible, but this is the first time i have herd such a foul mouthed verbal attack on a group of walkers. and to answer the post about it being a expert mountain bike area there is a mountian bike trail leading to the area we were on one of the forest trails.

There are good and bad in all walks of life i just hope that one of the riders yesterday might read this post and some of the reply's and just stop and think before they tell folk to F@~K OFF for just being in the same air space as them.


----------



## lukesdad (11 Apr 2011)

Badwolf74 said:


> Just would like to add we have walked the area a few times and have meet and spoken to many cyclist and as i said i cycle in the area myself as often as possible, but this is the first time i have herd such a foul mouthed verbal attack on a group of walkers. and to answer the post about it being a expert mountain bike area there is a mountian bike trail leading to the area we were on one of the forest trails.
> 
> There are good and bad in all walks of life i just hope that one of the riders yesterday might read this post and some of the reply's and just stop and think before they tell folk to F@~K OFF for just being in the same air space as them.




Hopefully they won t read it. Eh ?


----------

